# ساعدوني في اختيار افضل تخصص ماجستير للهندسة المعمارية



## dondy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اتمنى من جميع الاعضاء الادلاء بافضل تخصص ماجستير هندسة معمارية للدراسة في كندا ان شاءالله و باسرع وقت لانه و في خلال اسبوعين بالكثير يجب علي تحديد تخصص لجلب القبول من الجامعات ..

و لكن اولا اريد ان اوضح بعض الامور لاخذها في الاعتبار .. 


1- المشكله الاولى : و التي في نظري تعتبر الاهم .. عامل القدرة على احتمال و استيعاب مجال الدراسة !!
ابحث على شيء بالتحديد يتعلق بهوايتي الا و هي الرسم و الالوان !!.. لا اريد ان اتخصص في شيء لا احب ان ادرس فيه !!.. و اريد ان اعرف ماهي التخصصات التي تساعدني في الربط ما بين هوايتي و التخصصات المحددة الموجوده 

2- المشكلة الثانية : ماهي احتياجات العمل حاليا في مجال الهندسة المعمارية

بمعنى ايضا لا اريد ان اتخصص في شيء معين و اتخرج ثم افاجأ بانه لا يوجد اي مكان يقبل بشهادتي للعمل و كسب الرزق !!... و الذي اعاني منه حاليا حيث بانني تخرجت منذ سنتين في الهندسة المعمارية و التصميم البيئي و لم اجد المكان المناسب الذي استطيع فيه بتنمية مهاراتي في مجال العمارة !!..

و منذ سنتين الى الان باعمل في شركة مقاولات انشائية للبتروكيماويات و التعدين !! و الذي لا يستفيد منها فقط الا الهندسة الميكانيكيه و الهندسة المدنية !!.. و لا يوجد فيها اي مجال للتصميم !!..

3- المشكلة الثالثة : عامل الخبرة في العمل !!.. 

لا املك اي خبرة في مجال الهندسة المعمارية التي تساعدني في تحديد التخصصات المطلوبة للماجستير و متطلبات سوق العمل الحالية او حتى بعد 5 سنوات لكي استطيع العمل مستقبلا !!..

فاريد تحديدا الموجودين في المملكة العربية السعودية الادلاء بارائهم حول متطلبات العمل ( و الذي يجمع مابينه و بين هوايتي ) و لا يمنع الاخوان العرب ايضا بالادلاء بارائهم ..

و هذه هي التخصصات المتاحة لي بدراستها فقط و ارجو من الاعضاء اختيار افضل تخصص موجود ..

Architecture
Architecture and town planning
Environmental design
Landscape architecture
Regional planning
Town and community planning

و انا متاسف جدا على الاطالة و ذلك فقط لتوضيح الامور و اتمنى بان تساعدونني باقرب وقت لانني احس بانني ضائع في وقت زمني لا يسمح لي بالتفكير مطولا !!!!.... 

و جزاكم الله خيرا ..​


----------



## سوداني (29 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
انتمنى لك التوفيق في دراستك ...

بالنسبة للتخصص انا مقيم في السودان ...ولا ادري احتياجات سوق العمل السعودي 

ولكن كمقترح دراسي يتناسب مع هوايتك اقترح لك 
Landscape architecture

حيث اعتبرها من اجمل وارقى التخصصات وفيها فرصة عمل كبيرة لتنمية مشروعك المستقل ...


----------



## dondy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الرد اخي السوداني

هذا التخصص Landscape architecture ايضا يدور في بالي و لكن يوجد بعض الناس لا ينصحوني به و ذلك لانهم يقولو اعمال تنسيق الحدائق يقوم بها ايضا المهندس الزراعي !!

على العموم يؤخذ في الاعتبار ..

في انتظار اراء باقي الاعضاء الكرام ..


----------



## sail (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم فعلا لا انصحك بالبحث عن Landscape architecture لانة متشعب جدا و لكنى انصحك باسهلها فى راى الشخصى و هو بحث الهندسة المعمارية و تخطيط المدن Architecture and town planning و هو شيق فى عملية البحث و الدراسة كما انة ليس بجديد عليك كما ان المصطلحات متوفرة و واضحة و بة يمكنك التوافق مع الهندسة المدنية و المعمارية و التخطيط و فية ايضا مراجع كثيرة و مفيدة 
مع احترامى على مقترح شقيقى سودانى 
واسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## dondy (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على اقتراحك يا اخ sail 

ننتظر المزيد من الاراء ..


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (30 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس العزيز
اولا وقبل اي شيء لا انصحك باخذ راي الجمهور فيما يخص دراستك وتحديد مجالها
ولكن بالعكس
الافضل ان تقول انت امكانياتك في كل مجال مماذكرته
وبعدها يقوم السادة المهندسين بالرد اما بالتاكيد او النفي لكل ما قلته
فلكل منا مثلك تماما رغبات وهوايات
وانا من وجهة نظري افضل ان تقول انت ماذا تفضل وبالترتيب والاولوية ولماذا تفضله عن دونه
ومن له الخبرة يقوم بالنصيحة حتى لا تتوه وسط الاراء
مع احترامي لما قاله الزميلان وموافقتي على كل ما ذكروه
ووفقك الله لما تحبه انشاء الله
ولكن لدي استفسار لماذا لا توجد خيارات اخرى للبحث طالما انك ستذهب للدراسة ام ان هذه الجامعات لا يوجد فيها غير هذه التخصصات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dondy (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لمشاركتك دكتوره معمارية 

بالفعل .. اظنني انتبه لهذه النقطه و لاول مره !! .. حاولت ان اسال في افضل تخصص لاكثر من 7 منتديات و الكل عندما يرد اصبح في دوامة لا ادري اين انا !!.. كل واحد يقول تخصص يكون في رايه هو الافضل فاذهب معه ثم ياتي اخر و يعطي رايه ثم اذهب معه و على هذا المنوال !!!  

الى ان جئتي بفكرتك الذهبيه و ليس ببعيد عنكي لانك ( دكتوره معمارية  ) و ان شاءالله استفيد منك  

اولا بالنسبه لسؤالك .. فان هذه التخصصات محدده من قبل الجهه المبتعث منها الا و هي وزارة التعليم العالي عندنا في السعوديه .. و لا يسمح لي بالخروج عن هذه التخصصات !!!!  

و بالنسبه للتخصصات التي افضلها

Landscape architecture و ذلك لانني احب الرسم عموما و الالوان و الصور الجميله و لكن احس بان هذا التخصص سوف لن استفيد منه بعد التخرج لعدم توافر العمل المناسب في السعوديه !!

Architecture و ذلك لان الاغلبيه ينصحوني به لان له مستقبل اكبر و خاصة اذا كانت رسالة الماجستير عن العماره المستدامه او العماره الخضراء .. و لكن احس بالخوف قليلا لدرجة صعوبته !!

Environmental design ممكن و لكن الكل لا ينصحني فيه باعتبار انه اصبح موضه قديمه !!

اما باقي التخصصات لا احبهم و لا اعتقد انني سوف افكر فيهم لانهم صعب علي في الدراسه !!

Architecture and town planning

Regional planning
Town and community planning

الا اذا كان جاء شخص و نصحني بهم و طمانني بانها ليست صعبه !!!!! لاني لا احب التخطيط ابدا !!

فما هوا رايك يا دكتوره معماريه و اي مهندس ثاني

و ربنا يجزاكم بالخير .. :4:


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد انك بدات تضع قدمك ع بداية الطريق
طالما انك لا تفضل التخطيط فلقد لغينا بالفعل 3 تخصصات واصبح الاختيار اسهل
حتى ولو نصحك احد بالاستمرار بهم فانا لاافضل ان تعمق دراستك في شيء لا تحبه لانك بالتالي لن تتحمل مشاكل السفر والغربة ولن تكون قادرا ع الاستمرا والابداع والمثابر
فانا من مؤيدين 
ان تعمل ماتحب لان الاختيار مازال في يدك قائما
لا ان تحب ماتعمل لان البحث العلمي لن يكون ذا فائدة
اعطيك مثل بسيط بالدكتور احمد زويل..هل تعتقد انه لو كان بحث ف مجال اخر لا يحبه ان يصل لما وصل اليه؟؟؟ لا اظن
عندما تعمل ما تحب تستفيد وتفيد اكثر
اما بالنسبة للثلاث خيارات الباقية
فانصحك بطريقة بسيطة انا عن نفسي التزم بها دائما اذا واجهني اي اختيار ف الحياة وليس العلم فقط
وهو عمل جدول بالمميزات والعيوب لكل خيار مع تحديد نقاط المقارنة
فمثلا تكون النقاط:مدى الاستفادة ف سوق العمل الداخلية والخارجية,حب مواد الدراسة والتخصص,القدرة ع الابداع والتميز,الوقت اللازم للانتهاء من الدراسة,وهكذا.......... 
والخيار الذي يكسب اكثر نقاط تميز يكون هو المرجح بالدراسة
وهذا يسمى بالتفكير العلمي المنطقي
وفقك الله لما ينفعك


----------



## Arch_Sana (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الأفضل ان تختار فعلا ما تحب ... 
ومن الممكن أن ترى أو تسأل من دخلو قبلك في هذه الاختصاصات عن مجال عملهم ...
و كلام الدكتورة المعمارية جميل جدا .. ان شا الله تستفيد منو

و معك كل الحق بلغي ما لا تحب .. فأنا من ناحيتي أحب التخطيط أكثر من التصميم بكتير و لم أتردد في تسجيل ماستر تخطيط المدن ... 
توكل على الله و اسأله أن يختار لك الخير ... بالتوفيق ...


----------



## dondy (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير على الايضاح و المساعده و ان شاءالله سوف احل هذه المشكله باسرع وقت


----------



## dondy (1 يناير 2008)

و اريد انا اسال عن تخصص Architecture

ما رايكم في ان تكون رسالة الماجستير عن العمارة المستدامة او العمارة الخضراء ؟؟ عن ماذا يتكلمون بالضبط ؟؟ و ما هي درجة صعوبتها ؟؟؟


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (1 يناير 2008)

لا يوجد اي تخصص يطلق عليه سهل
فعليك اولا ان تعرف ان لكل تخصص صعوبته ولكن بالقراءة عنه يسهل الصعب مع الايام
كلا التخصصين جيدين وفيهم افنى الكثير من الباحثين الوقت
ولكن للصراحة فقد قتل كلاهما بحثا 
بمعنى ان هناك مواضيع جديدة في الساحة مطروحة للبحث
وانصحك بدخول موقع 
www.sincedirect.com
وتقرا عن ماذا يتحدث المعماريون ويبحثون الان
وهو موقع لنشر الابحاث العلمية عالميا ويمكنك البحث فيه عن طريق keywords
ولكنه يحتاج لاشتراك للحصول ع الاوراق البحثية ولكن ع الاقل يمكنك قراءة الملخصات


----------



## dondy (3 يناير 2008)

جزاكي الله خيرا دكتورة معمارية

و لو عندك مواقع ثانيه مفيدة ياليت تضيفيها لزيادة الاستفادة

و شكرا


----------



## archdima (4 يناير 2008)

اعتقد ان landscape architecture هي الأفضل وقد تناسب هوايتك


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 يناير 2008)

www.ieeexplorer.com 
www.amazon.com 
www.scopus.com


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 يناير 2008)

اؤيد راي اختنا دكتورة معمارية

في اعداد جدول
نسمية جدول تقييم التخصصات الثلاث التي رسونا عليها
عن طريق معايير نختارها حسب ما يخص التخصصات

واضيف بوجوب وضعك لوزن نوعي او نسبي لكل معيار
فمثلا كما ذكرت دكتورة معمارية:
مدى الاستفادة ف سوق العمل الداخلية والخارجية = ؟
حب مواد الدراسة والتخصص= ؟
القدرة ع الابداع والتميز = ؟
الوقت اللازم للانتهاء من الدراسة = ؟

وممكن اضافة:
مدى استفادة وطنك وبيئتك من التخصص = ؟
مدى سهولة الحصول على خبرات واقعية عن التخصص = ؟
مدى احتياج مكاتب التصميم بوطنك او خارجه للتخصص = ؟
سهولة تطبيق نتائج التخصص الىتطبيقات واقعية = ؟
ثم تحدد لكل تخصص كم يأخذ من الوزن النوعي لكل معيار
ويمكنك تنسيب مجموع ما يحصل عليه كل تخصص من اوزان المعايير الفنية الى مجموع الاوزان النسبية لكل المعايير

وهكذا
تستشف اكثر التخصصات حصولا على وزن نوعي من المعايير التفضيلية


وفي رأيي الشخصي
فعليك التركيز بشكل قوي على نقطتين :

1- ميولك الشخصية للتخصص
وذلك للوصول الى اضافة وابتكار وابداع 

2- مدى استفادة مواقع العمل " كالمكاتب التصميمية " من نتائج بحث في هذا التخصص 
وذلك للمساعدة في تطوير مواقع العمل التي ستستوعبك فيما بعد , فتكون نافعا فيها ببحثك ولا يكون البحث نظريا يضاف الى ارفف المكتبات البحثية لعدم جدواه التطبيقية.

فتلك النقطتين مهمتين للنجاح في اختيار تخصص البحث

ولو سالتني عن احتياج السوق
فانني اهيب بكل من يستطيع ان يدرس " بقدرة ابداعية مبتكرة " الى تخصص الهندسة القيمية, ان يفعل
(Value Engineering)


فالهندسة القيمية مفهوم شبه متغيب عن واقعنا التصميمي والتنفيذي بمواقع العمل سواء بالمكاتب التصميمية او بشركات التنفيذ

وهو تخصص يهتم بالاستفادة من التكلفة باقصى قدرة
وتعلية قيمة اي تكلفة يتم انفاقها بالمشروع سواء في مراحل تصميمه او تنفيذه

ولم ابدأ العمل في اي من المشاريع طيلة 22 سنة سواء في مصر او السعودية
الا ووجدتها تفتقر الى اقل قدر من مفهوم التقييم الهندسي 
وحين نجري عليها بعضا " وليس متكامل" من هذا المفهوم المفيد
نرى تحولا كبيرا في المشروع سواء من ناحية خفض التكلفة دون الاخلال بالوظيفة او الشكل
او من ناحية الاستبقاء على التكلفة ولكن بالاستفادة الاكبر منها

ففي مكاتب التصميم يركزون على الفكرة التصميمية والاظهار المعماري وربط الوظائف وعلاقاتها والتوزيع المنطقي للعناصر الوظيفية

وفي المواقع يهتمون بتقليل التكلفة لذلك التصميم وحسب

وبين هذا وذاك تكمن الهندسة القيمية التي اذا ما انتشر مفهومها( ولو انه دخل المملكة السعودية منذ الثمانينات من القرن الماضي ) لاختلفت نواتج ما ننفقه في المشاريع

وفقك الله

لما فيه الخير لك ولوطنك ولامتك ببحثك الذي تريد ان تبدأه

واشكركم على روح التعاون التي اسأل الله ان يجعلها في موازين حسناتكم بكل خير​


----------



## dondy (5 يناير 2008)

اولا جزاكي الله خيرا دكتورة معمارية على المواقع

ثانيا بالنسبة للباش مهندس نهر النيييل 

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تفصيلك في ايضاح الافكار التي تساعدني في اختيار التخصص و ذلك امتدادا لما ذكرته الدكتورة المعمارية ...

و سوف اعمل ان شاءالله على كل ما ذكرته و لكن ما يعيقني في الحقيقة هو قلة خبرتي في المجال العلمي و ايضا في المجال العملي !!.. :18: 

بحيث ان المجال العلمي لا اعرف ماهو محتوى كل تخصص بالضبط و لكن فقط من ضوء المواد البسيطه التي درستها في الجامعه .. و اكيد ان الماجستير يكون اعمق من المواد الجامعيه !!

و المجال العملي من ناحية افضل التخصصات التي تساعدني في بناء مستقبلي !!.. حاولت ان اسال الكثير و دائما ما اجد التعارضات !!! .. 

و في الاخر عندما استقريت على ال landscape design و ذلك لانها تحتوي على ما ابحث عنه في تنمية هوايتي .. اتضح لي بانها ليست محبذه في السعودية !! بالكاد المهندس المعماري يجد ما يكسبه للرزق في هذا المجال و ذلك بسبب المهندس الزراعي الذي يسد هذه الفجوه في البلد !!!

فينتج عندي هذه النتائج عن قيامي بالمقارنة .. عند اختياري لتخصص ال landscape design اكسب فيه بتنمية هوايتي مع تقليل فرصي للعمل 

و عند اختياري لتخصص ال architecture اضمن ( ان شاءالله ) زيادة فرصي للعمل مع تهميش عامل محبتي للرسم و الالوان و التصوير !!!!!!!!

فاجد في ذلك التضاد الذي يحيرني دائما !!!!!!  :61: 

و لكن ماذا عن الهندسه القيمية ؟؟ .. ا قصد في اي تخصص من التخصصات المتاحة لي من الوزارة يحتوي على الهندسة القيمية ؟؟؟

هل هوا في ال architecture بحيث اطبق رسالة الماجستير في الهندسة القيمية ؟ ام هو تخصص منفصل تماما عن ما ذكرته ؟؟؟

لانه لا يسمح لي الخروج عن التخصصات المذكوره !!!!!

و جزاك الله كل الخير على الاهتمام في ردك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 يناير 2008)

*احييك على محاولاتك الوصول الى الاصلح*



dondy قال:


> و عند اختياري لتخصص ال architecture اضمن ( ان شاءالله ) زيادة فرصي للعمل مع تهميش عامل محبتي للرسم و الالوان و التصوير !!!!!!!!
> 
> فاجد في ذلك التضاد الذي يحيرني دائما !!!!!!  :61:



اخي الكريم

في تصوري ان الهوايات يمكن صقلها في اوقات الفراغ ايضا
وفي حقيقة الامر

انني من عشاق الالوان الجواش والاكواريل واظهار المشاريع بالرشاش اليدوي بعمل خلفيات يدوية بعلاقات لونية تمتعني

ومع ذلك لم ارتزق من هوايتي هذه مليما واحدا منذ تخرجي 

كذلك التصوير الفني الفوتوجرافي , 
ولم تمنعني مهنيتي في التصميم المعماري وادارة المشاريع من ان امارس تلك الهوايات

وتجد في مكتبي الكثير من الرسومات اليدوية كهواية
كما انني مارست التصوير الفني الفوتوغرافي ودخلت معارض وحصلت على مراتب متقدمه في التصوير الضوئي وغيره في فترات من حياتي

اقصد
ان تعمل ما تحب هو الافضل
لكن 
ليس معناه ان لا تحب ما تعمل

فالمهنية تحتم علينا احيانا الاستمرار في عمل ما
لاحتياج مهني للوطن او لسوق العمل الذي نحن مسئولون عنه كمهندسين في هذه الاوطان
ان نسد احتياجاته بعطائنا وجهدنا​


dondy قال:


> و لكن ماذا عن الهندسه القيمية ؟؟ .. ا قصد في اي تخصص من التخصصات المتاحة لي من الوزارة يحتوي على الهندسة القيمية ؟؟؟
> 
> هل هوا في ال architecture بحيث اطبق رسالة الماجستير في الهندسة القيمية ؟ ام هو تخصص منفصل تماما عن ما ذكرته ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



حقيقة لا ادري الى اي التخصصات المتاحة لديكم , يندرج تخصص الهندسة القيمية

لكنني اردت فقط ان اشير الى احتياج سوق العمل لتلك الخبرة 
ليس فقط لتكتسب منها رزقا , وهو بالطبع مشروع ومرغوب

لكن
بهدف انقاذ اقتصاديات البلاد بسبب اهدار الكثير من التكاليف التي تسكب
في المشاريع بدون اجراء مراجعات عليها بمفهوم الهندسة القيمية
لذلك دائما انصح الشباب بالمضي في هذا التخصص

واتصور انه يمكنك التعرف على "اين تندرج الهندسة القيمية في التخصصات المتاحة " بالسؤال في المعهد البحثي المختص بالبعثة

واليك مواقع عن الهندسة القيمية

http://www.adeng.com.sa/portal/default.asp

http://www.mmsec.com/m1-eng/valuengineering.htm

ومرفق ايضا ملف يلقي الضوء على مفهوم الهندسة القيمية ببساطة
منقول من موقع "اد للهندسة"

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا للنهر النيل ولاضافاته المتميزة دائما
فعلا فالهندسة القيمية مجال ممتاز وبدا يظهر على واجهة مواضيع البحث العلمي في الاونة الاخيرة
واعتقد ان اختيار طريقة ربطه بالتخصص العام تحدد الفرع المندرج تحته
بمعنى
يمكن دراسة تاثير الهندسة القيمية على تنسيق مواقع المساكن الخاصة مثلا,,,,,,, وهنا يندرج تحت landscape
ويمكن ربط الهندسة القيمية بتقليل تكاليف مراحل التصميم المعماري بالمكاتب وهنا تندرج تحت architecture
وهكذا
اما بالنسبة للجزء الخاص بهوايات الرسم والاوان
فعلى حد علمي ان رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه لا تعتمد على الالوان.... وكل مافيها غالبا يكون مواضيع علمية او امثله مصورة للنماذج معينة وهذا محتوى الدراسة
اما تنية موهبة الرسم والالوان فانا اتفق مع نهر النيل اننا جميعا نعشقها والا ماتخصصنا ف العمارة ولكن تعميق الدراسة لا يرتبط بالهوايات.............
ولهذا انصحك مرة اخرى بالرجوع الى كليات الهندسة الموجودة بالمملكة القريبة منك والتوجه الى اساتذة العمارة ومكتبات الكلية والبحث بشكل جدي عن احتياجات القسم وسوق العمل وهكذا يكون الاساس مبني بشكل متين
وربنا يوفقك انشاء الله


----------



## م حسناء (5 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل عام وانتم طيبين
اتمنى من الله يوفقك
لو انت شايف نفسك فى الرسم يبقى حاول تدرس التصميم وهو واسع الفروع او التخطيط
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## dondy (8 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير فردا فردا على المساعده و ايضاح و تسهيل الفكرة

و صراحة جعلتو هذا المنتدى افضل موقع بالنسبة الي ..

و انتظروني ان شاءالله بعد كم شهر لبدئي في الدراسة بطرح مشاريعي و افكاري في مجال العمارة 

الى اللقاء اعزائي


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (8 يناير 2008)

الله يوفقك ويسهل امورك وتاخذ الماجستير أخوك السيد من مصر ماجستير فى المناهج وطرق التدريس العلوم الهندسية (تبريد وتكييف)


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (8 يناير 2008)

انشاء الله بالتوفيق
والى الامام دائما
وما خاب من استشار


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (8 يناير 2008)

نصيحه الدكتره في العماره مدارس متنوعة حاول التخصص بمجال الأنارة للمباني والواجهات


----------



## عبير كمال (8 أكتوبر 2009)

تخصص تنسيق الحدائق رائع جدا


----------



## دايمنشنس (8 أكتوبر 2009)

انا راى أنك تاخد الرسالة فى ادارة المشروعات لانها فيها كل شىء يخصك وسوف تستفيد منها فى حياتك العملية والشخصية وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohela (23 يونيو 2011)

الله يعينك لانو تحديد تخصص الماجستير ليس بالامر الساهل واتمنى لك التوفيق ولكن نرجو منك الاشارة الى الطرقة التي ساعدتك فعلا على اخذ قرار تحديد نوع التخصص لكي يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## architmizo (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتو
اخى الكريم اتمنى لك التوفيق
بس حسب روئيتى المتوضعة افضل انك تستمكل ما سبق درستة وتشوف متى الحلول التى تجعلك
تطور هزة الدراسة والسبل الصحيحة لكسب الرزقفى هزا المجال والا وهوة Environmental design 
شكرا


----------

